# Synapse seatpost size?



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

Mine has a shim. They say 2013 has switch to a 27.2mm seatpost.
What size is my seatpost?


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

framesti said:


> Mine has a shim. They say 2013 has switch to a 27.2mm seatpost.
> What size is my seatpost?


Dunno if that switch claim is for the Carbon but my 2011 Alloy had a 27.2mm spec. If you pull your seatpost out totally, you should see the diameter of the post printed somewhere near the min height indicator.


----------

